# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Testimonials Section

## irThumper

This testimonial is about this Testimonial page. My recommendation is that if a person wants to post about a bad experience with someone else that it should only be placed on Fauna Classified's Board of Inquiry (BOI) http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/foru...splay.php?f=13 as it has been well and duly noted that Frog Forum is not the venue to do so here. BOI has the rules and mods in place to handle heated debate without the need for locking down threads, cutting off rebuttals and/or defense, and the information will remain to be seen by all, whether good or bad. That being the case I think this section on FF is moot for all but posting positive experiences, so that being said "Testimonials" should probably be renamed something such as "Kudos", with a caveat that if you have had a bad experience with someone to please take it to BOI and not leave it here. JMHO.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Amy

Let's keep in mind that the BOI on Fauna is the Board of *INQUIRY. * The testimonial section is for testimonials, not long drawn out battles or investigations.  Unlike certain other forums, we prefer to keep the drama out of ours.  If people want drama, then they can go elsewhere.  If a thread is going to get heated or just plain ridiculous, it will get locked.  If people continue to post about a topic that has been repeatedly locked or warned about, they will face a ban.

----------

irThumper

----------


## irThumper

I understand and complied... what I don't understand is why "He-who-shall-not-be-named" has not been banned when he is the one who continues to attack? This latest tactic of his is well documented on BOI, as he has done the same thing to other people over the years. I have the right to defend myself but I want this to be the end of it; he is facing a harassment lawsuit if he doesn't cease.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------

